# Funny stories



## 13723 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hello everyone,I am new to the board and in reading through peopleâ€™s comments I couldnâ€™t help but remember all the times I was in those same situations and I couldnâ€™t help but laugh at my self. Iâ€™m now 24 and have only recently taken the attitude of not being ashamed of my IBS. I figure if you ask I will tell. With this attitude I have found so many other people that are friends or co-workers that suffer from IBS. I couldnâ€™t help but think if we all share some funny stories of living with IBS we could take away the shame of it. Now I know the pain, discomfort, and sometimes mess of IBS isnâ€™t funny, but hey itâ€™s who we are!My story starts when I first started getting serious with my now long term girlfriend. We would often eat out and I didn't want her to know how sensitive I am to most foods. So I always keep lots of medication in my car or over night bag. But sometimes that gas would be unbearable. As we all know there is only one way to get rid of gas. I would often porously leave things in the car as to have an excuse to be outside. In the process I could relive my bad air. It wasnâ€™t till about after our year and half anniversary that she told me that she knew what I was up to because the smell had made its way back in through an open window. She didnâ€™t want to say anything as not to embarrass me, and Iâ€™m glad she didnâ€™t bring it up then. It was inevitable that she would find out about my IBS and if anything it made sense of my seemingly strange behaviours.If you have any good stories share them!Castles in the Sky


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Once, I had to stop having sex to have diarrhea. I don't know if it was funny to her or me at the time, but now I laugh about it.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

angst you cracked me up! I thought some of the D problems I've had in the past were bad but that one deserves an award (for both of you!)


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I've had to pass up oral sex because I've had uncontrollable gas, too.







This one is more common. It still happens.


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

So this isn't an IBS story but it is still a funny bathroom story. I had been out with my friends and on the ride home I had to pee really really bad. When I got home I went running inside pulled my pants down, sat down on the toilet, and peed. For some reason something didn't seem right... I forgot to pull down my underwear!!







What a mess!!


----------



## 13723 (Oct 18, 2005)

Those are all good stories. I think I have had to turn down sex on several occasions. I think if there is any bit of uneasiness in my stomach I avoid sex rather than have a surprise during.I have always wondered about peeing with my underwear still on. It seems the urge to pee gets worse the close one gets to a toilet. I don't think I could stop my self in that situation.


----------



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

I love the peeing story, Huggenkiss. It reminded me of the time I got into the shower while still wearing my underwear and socks, though no doubt your mishap was worse.


----------

